
ARM Releases Machine Readable Architecture Specification - matt_d
https://alastairreid.github.io/alastairreid.github.io/ARM-v8a-xml-release/
======
belovedeagle
Yes, yes, but have they finally given a _human_ -understandable definition for
BFM and related instructions? Because there's a really straightforward one
possible but all of the current instructions are so misleadingly described
that I _think_ they might be incorrectly described, but I can't tell.

